

Why did Mozilla Developer Network make their own website? - goatandsheep

Why didn&#x27;t the Mozilla Developer Network improve Wikipedia, instead of making their own website to outline the latest coding standards?
======
benologist
MDN has about a quarter million pages according to a quick google search,
almost none of those would warrant individual articles on wikipedia or favor
monolithic ones.

------
Tomte
Because Wikipedia is something entirely diffeent and not suited to what the
MDN is doing.

------
floor__
because they could.

